# The antipasti, snacks and side dishes thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

I hate to admit I have been known to put down several dozen oysters in the half shell at a sitting. Though my 'pre consumption marinade' of choice was lemon or lime juice and frequently a shot of Tobasco sauce!


----------



## Howard

How about some fried clams as a side dish?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34490
> 
> 
> View attachment 34491


What kind of mushrooms are those again?


----------



## Howard

delicious crispy french fries.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of mushrooms are those again?


Brown buttons, probably.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Brown buttons, probably.


never heard of them.


----------



## Oldsarge

When you go to the market and buy mushrooms in little cardboard boxes? Some of the will be white button mushrooms and some will be brown button mushrooms.


----------



## Howard

How about a bowl of cold fruit soup?


----------



## Oldsarge

Definitely a fine summer snack.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> never heard of them.


Crimini


----------



## Howard

Mac And Cheese


----------



## Oldsarge

antipasti e vino


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For those following the Mediterranean diet


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Holy cow! I'm starving. I better get out to the kitchen and fry those two tiny eggs and toast my dry English muffin. :angry:


----------



## Troones

My wife is making her World Famous Tuna Tartare today. I just started work but I'm counting the minutes. I'll snap a photo or two and share them later.


----------



## Oldsarge

Anticipation grows . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Mac And Cheese


Try it with orecchiette!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Holy cow! I'm starving. I better get out to the kitchen and fry those two tiny eggs and toast my dry English muffin. :angry:


I feel sorry for you, Eagle.


----------



## Howard

As your side dish we have a delicious peach fruit salad.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I feel sorry for you, Eagle.


:icon_scratch: Thanks. You have a good heart, Howard, and in my book, that's important!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34910
> 
> 
> View attachment 34911


Yum...That pizza, topped with all that salad, looks almost like health food, that I could easily get into!


----------



## Oldsarge

A bit of autumnal fruit and cheese, anyone?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34923


Could that be spaghetti?


----------



## Oldsarge

It probably is but it could also be spaghettini. Too large for _capellini_.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Lobster Pups with mustard sauce.


----------



## cellochris

from this summer


----------



## Troones

Troones said:


> My wife is making her World Famous Tuna Tartare today. I just started work but I'm counting the minutes. I'll snap a photo or two and share them later.


From a few evenings ago. My wife's world famous tuna tartare.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sort of a sophisticated poki? Looks great!


----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> Sort of a sophisticated poki? Looks great!


Thanks! I'll pass along the compliment. Yes, it's just chopped up with some avocado and topped with sesame seeds and cilantro. Very good way to start a meal. We can't take credit for the store bought tortillas chips though.


----------



## Howard

cellochris said:


> View attachment 35026
> 
> 
> from this summer


That could be great for a party get together.


----------



## Howard

Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## Oldsarge

It's enough to make one want to book a flight to Mexico.


----------



## Oldsarge

Chimichuri hot chicken wings.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
We could have made good use of a big platter of those hot wings during yesterday's football games. Perhaps the wings could have mitigated our pain over the day's losses!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35102
> 
> 
> Chimichuri hot chicken wings.












BBQ Hot Wings


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34609
> 
> 
> antipasti e vino


Looks perfect. Who make the SS container? I could sue those


----------



## challer

eagle2250 said:


> I hate to admit I have been known to put down several dozen oysters in the half shell at a sitting. Though my 'pre consumption marinade' of choice was lemon or lime juice and frequently a shot of Tobasco sauce!


Several dozen in one sitting? Wow. I'm impressed


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, not all oysters are really big. A dozen or so little ones wouldn't be much of a challenge.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I can't really say how they compare in terms of size, but twwo dozen oysters on the half shell and a side salad with blue-cheese dressing has always seemed a pretty satisfying meal to me. Although on one occasion I did have them add in a half dozen smoked, grilled oysters...sort of as a dessert!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Well, not all oysters are really big. A dozen or so little ones wouldn't be much of a challenge.


Are they high in calories?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are they high in calories?


Not at all. A dozen oysters on the half shell will generally tote up to less than 100 calories and they have a very low fat content. A pretty healthy meal....eh?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the mini-loaf of sourdough french bread and the ramekin of butter that comes _with_ the oysters that packs on the pounds.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL,
there's a whole lot of truth in Oldsarge's words!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A little light salad, anyone?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A "do it yourself" fruit salad kit....now that must be a healthy provocation to eat! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35595
> 
> 
> A little light salad, anyone?


Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35603


Is that linguine?


----------



## Oldsarge

Possibly, or fettucine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pasta alfredo casserole


----------



## ran23

Man, you got me hitting a second glass of wine today with these shots.


----------



## Oldsarge

'S okay. So am I and I'm just simmering a pot of beans with bacon in venison stock. I'm not even sure what else I'm having for dinner. It's going to be such a relief spending three weeks in France not having to so much as life a spoon--except to eat with. Cooking for one-and-a-dog really gets old after a while.


----------



## Oldsarge

Perhaps a little too serious to be just a snack . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Perhaps a little too serious to be just a snack . . .
> 
> View attachment 35682


I bet that doggie wants a snack.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35714
> 
> 
> View attachment 35715
> 
> 
> View attachment 35721


That could easily be a meal in itself.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You have your appetizer, your salad and your entree....all in one post!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35876


Is that a fajita?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that a fajita?


yup.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
I've been known to make a meal on a couple dozen of those beauties. A spritz of lemon and a drop or two of Tabasco sauce makes for some fine eating!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36568
> 
> 
> View attachment 36569


Oldsarge, your pictures bring a real sense of elegance and adventure to our arguably plebeian daily efforts to fuel our bodies! Thank you for this.


----------



## Howard

How about a baked potato with a slab of butter/margarine?


----------



## Oldsarge

And Seasoned Salt!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.....and don't forget the sour cream and bacon crumbles! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

And chopped chives!


----------



## Oldsarge

Something for Eagle










and


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Something for Eagle
> 
> View attachment 36621
> 
> 
> and
> View attachment 36622


Yum.....just Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

In the off chance there's a vegetarian in the group . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

A selection of sandwiches:


----------



## Oldsarge

Another sandwich overload:


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, this might be almost enough.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Another sandwich overload:
> View attachment 36845
> 
> 
> View attachment 36846


I'll take the first one in a doggie bag to take home and enjoy for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't recognize this but could some Canadian member tell me if this is what Poteen really looks like?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I don't recognize this but could some Canadian member tell me if this is what Poteen really looks like?
> 
> View attachment 36917


Melted cheese, crumbled bacon, but where is the gravy? Ya just gotta have gravy if you're calling it poteen...IMHO!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Melted cheese, crumbled bacon, but where is the gravy? Ya just gotta have gravy if you're calling it poteen...IMHO!


I don't care where the gravy is, it looks delicious.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Melted cheese, crumbled bacon, but where is the gravy? Ya just gotta have gravy if you're calling it poteen...IMHO!


Okay, so here is my iconoclast reason for not loving poutine: the gravy makes the fries soggy and the raison d'être of fries is crispiness.


----------



## Oldsarge

My reason for not loving poutine is that I'm not Canadian and even when I was visiting Canada, I never saw it on a menu.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now this is what I love!










and this!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

That all looks so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, even the vegetables.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37153
> 
> 
> View attachment 37154
> 
> 
> View attachment 37155
> 
> 
> View attachment 37157


An impressive spread, for sure. The pictures are incredibly suggestive. It looks like Mrs Eagle and I will be making a trip to Rancho Chico's, a local Mexican restaurant today for lunch! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

As a break from sandwiches


----------



## Oldsarge

For when the pizza hasn't any meat.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> As a break from sandwiches
> 
> View attachment 37194


Oldsarge, so many of your postings serve to resurrect fond memories! Chilled watermelons, served on the Lanai during the hot summer months. The grand kids and their friends love it and the inside of remains unsullied! Thank you for that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37290
> 
> 
> View attachment 37291
> 
> 
> View attachment 37292
> 
> 
> View attachment 37293


Olive Garden has a muscles entree that I quite like.....and it is surprisingly low in calories. Therefore I consider such to be (almost) a guilt free indulgence!


----------



## Oldsarge

Mussels only get high calorie when you sop up all the sauce with half a loaf of sourdough . . . or _pommes frittes_!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Had Seafood soup at a Japanese Restaurant today. Mussels lining the bottom.


----------



## Titus_A

This thread has gone twelve pages and I have only now seen it. How unfortunate.

For reference, there is a wonderful book, _Aperitivo_, full of Italian snack and before-dinner-drinks recipes. Wonderful photos. Highly recommended. Perhaps someone has mentioned it already.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Had Seafood soup at a Japanese Restaurant today. Mussels lining the bottom.


Have you had mussels marinara before?


----------



## Oldsarge

French onion soup









And some assorted bruschetti.









Plus the usual antipasti.


----------



## ran23

Howard said:


> Have you had mussels marinara before?


Probably. as a kid I stopped telling others what I had for dinner. Grew up on things like that and abalone, squid, anything swimming. great to be older and talk about foods.


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially in the PNW where there is so much great seafood. Yum, just . . . yum!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> French onion soup
> View attachment 37483
> 
> 
> And some assorted bruschetti.
> View attachment 37484
> 
> 
> Plus the usual antipasti.
> 
> View attachment 37486
> 
> 
> View attachment 37487
> 
> 
> View attachment 37488
> 
> View attachment 37489


A meal fit for a King and worthy of a three Yum assessment....perhaps even four!


----------



## Oldsarge

Never too much pizza


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Potstickers!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Let me know when the Alfredo is ready. For now I'll . . . just . . . sit . . . right . . . here!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37921
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Alfredo is ready. For now I'll . . . just . . . sit . . . right . . . here!


Sort of like gastronomical foreplay of the best kind....yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37921
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Alfredo is ready. For now I'll . . . just . . . sit . . . right . . . here!


That would make a good salad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Garlic roasted potatoes in duck fat? Oh, man!


----------



## FiscalDean

The pickled egg post in the breakfast thread brought back a memory from 40 some years ago. My first college roommate and I would visit a "townie" bar every once in while. They always had a big jar of pickled eggs and another large jar filled with pickled gizzards. My roommate back then was a vegetarian but after a couple of beers would down a few of the pickled gizzards. Good eats!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Pickled Turkey Gizzards are a mainstay of a hillbilly's survival kit...at least they are a part of mine!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Pickled Turkey Gizzards are a mainstay of a hillbilly's survival kit...at least they are a part of mine!


Those are one of those things, like fried turkey legs and prairie oysters, that are supposed to be staples of truck stop and gas station diners across the middle of the country. But I have to admit that though I've driven from the Left Coast to Ontario, Canada several times, I've never seen any of them. Apparently I was patronizing Unamerican gas stations.


----------



## FiscalDean

I've never associated them with truck stops and gas stations. I could be just overlooking them in those venues. They do seem to be fairly common in a certain type of bar.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Those are one of those things, like fried turkey legs and prairie oysters, that are supposed to be staples of truck stop and gas station diners across the middle of the country. But I have to admit that though I've driven from the Left Coast to Ontario, Canada several times, I've never seen any of them. Apparently I was patronizing Unamerican gas stations.


The wife and I have stopped at a local 'pit stop' on the way to Melbourne, Florida at a spot in the dirt called Holopaw. to gas up and take care of some personal business. Much to my delight they had deep fried turkey gizzards boiling away and I had to have some. As they dipped out my purchase, my wife opined that it appeared that the dark brown, debris laced bubbling grease looked to be what they may have started with so many, many years ago. She also cautioned that if they made me sick, it would be on me. Now was she saying the responsibility for the (bad) decision or the masticated turkey livers would be on me? :icon_scratch: LOL.

If you want to try the pickled gizzards, you have to stop at a grocery store with a well stocked "imported foods" aisle!


----------



## Oldsarge

😞 I've never been to a fair like that. I'm going to give the Clackamas County Fair a try this year. It's really close.


----------



## Oldsarge

This needs avocado. EVERYTHING needs avocado!


----------



## Dhaller

ran23 said:


> I grew up on tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


Oh, a staple of my childhood.

Of course, growing up in the Midwest in the 70s, that meant Campbells tomato soup (made with milk, of course, not the water option) and *Velveeta* as the "cheese" on the grilled sandwich.

Nevertheless, I survived it, just as I did asphalt playgrounds.

A few years ago, I got into baking bread, and I devised a focaccia optimized for making grilled cheese sandwiches: I "enriched" the olive oil content of the bread, so as to have a better "sizzle" for the grilling process. And of course I had long since stepped up my cheese game from my humble Midwestern origins. I did make some tasty sandwiches, to paraphrase Samuel L. Jackson.

A really good homemade tomato soup is one of my pending projects, but my wife doesn't care for tomato soup (I did not know this before the vows!), so it disincentivizes me a bit. Maybe on a bachelor weekend.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38573
> 
> 
> View attachment 38574
> 
> 
> View attachment 38575


What's that cake doing in this thread?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> What's that cake doing in this thread?


 It's cheese, not cake


----------



## Oldsarge

Camembert to be precise.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> It's cheese, not cake


Oh I'm sorry Fiscal, thought it looked like cake with frosting, my bad.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Oh I'm sorry Fiscal, thought it looked like cake with frosting, my bad.


No worries Howard, at first glance it does look somewhat like a cake. As a matter of fact, there are likely some people who would enjoy that cheese for dessert.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> No worries Howard, at first glance it does look somewhat like a cake. As a matter of fact, there are likely some people who would enjoy that cheese for dessert.


Never had cheese for a dessert, I always associated desserts with sweet things. I know that some certain cheeses go good with desserts such as cream cheese, that goes good on a cake and American cheese would go good on a sandwich.


----------



## Dhaller

Ah, Camembert.

When my daughter was born, I read this book called "Bringing up Bebe", which was essentially a survey of French parenting (more specifically, wealthy Parisian parenting). I was instantly sold.

One of the important things was NO CHILD MENU. French kids eat what the adults eat, period... a philosophy I am happy to say we successfully implemented in our house. We now have a 7 year old Foodie in our midst.

One of the specifically French things I adopted was the "snacking" regimen, which is basically NO SNACKING outside of the correct times for it, which is maybe a light, midmorning snack, a mid-afternoon snack (4pm-ish), and camembert post-dinner. None of this random energy bar eating you see in the USA!

So for a time, we had a round of camembert after dinner. It's less frequent now, but it does make a nice conclusion to the meal, especially with a light red like a shiraz, or maybe a Prosecco (or champagne when feeling fancy). I'd prepare it before dinner so the round warms to room temperature as we dine, and then have it plain, or with some local honey or preserves - my daughter prefers it with fig preserves, and I usually just take it plain.

(I've allowed my daughter a little wine since she was two - should I admit this? - so she can enjoy the flavor pairings as well. Big champagne fan, of course!)

Camembert just has a nutty subtlety lacking in the other soft "snack" cheeses (like brie).

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gotta have a little salad once in a while . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38730
> 
> 
> View attachment 38731


Is that Fish And Chips?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Howard, those are deep fried shrimp. So we are perhaps looking at shrimp and chips!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Howard, those are deep fried shrimp. So we are perhaps looking at shrimp and chips!


Which isn't bad but until you've tried calamari and chips with a cold beer, you don't know how good it can get.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Which isn't bad but until you've tried calamari and chips with a cold beer, you don't know how good it can get.


I've had fried calamari before.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38795
> 
> 
> View attachment 38796


A feast fit for a King, or at least minor Royalty! On our upcoming trip to Louisiana it is my intent to ensconce myself in a fortress made of oysters on the half shell and then set about eating my way to freedom! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

On offer at my house last Saturday night.























Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38875


Is that Fish And French Fries?


----------



## Howard

Anyone got 2 slices of bread, maybe some mustard and mayo?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39047


Intriguing for sure. Are these cheese rolls of some sort? It's really early and I just started working on my first cup of Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Intriguing for sure. Are these cheese rolls of some sort? It's really early and I just started working on my first cup of Joe!


I think they're just little cheeses.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bacon, jalapeño, cheese popper balls!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

*SUSHI!








*


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39083


Can I join her?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39295


I don't know if I would do so for breakfast, but I'll take a couple of dozen of those for dinner. Oysters in the half shell are indeed my kind of occasional feast!


----------



## ran23

I am suddenly desire ring a crab.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Just in case you're going to watch football next Sunday and don't have any ideas about snacks.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's TUESDAY!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> It's TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 39412


Order up a margarita and you're good to go.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 39412


You might want to add a bottle of B'Wana Walt's Safari Hot Sauce to that Taco Tray. I've tried it on Tacos and it works well. Several months back I added about a half bottle of B'Wana Walt's to a pot of chili I was brewing and everyone at the table seemed to love it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

So, ready for Bowl Day?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I Love mussels.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39610


What kind of sushi is that Sarge?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39578
> 
> 
> I Love mussels.


On occasion when the wife and I visit the Olive Garden restaurant, I'll order the mussels they offer as an appetizer and, in combination with salad and a bread stick(s), they are my meal! A healthy choice, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of sushi is that Sarge?


There are so many kinds in there I couldn't begin . . . unless I was eating them, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sometimes even healthy things are good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Sometimes even healthy things are good.
> 
> View attachment 39649


I am in complete agreement with the conclusion implied by the picture above and am consistently shocked by the numbers of diners who do not care for asparagus and more frequently brussel sprouts. All that must be done is steam your asparagus and spritze the spears with lemon juice and roast your brussel sprouts after spritzing them with EVOO and season to taste. By jove we have a feast for a king before us!


----------



## Howard

Fried Clams.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Fried Clams.


I know it probably sounds kind of strange, but like deep fried onion rings, I like to dip fried clams in Ranch Dressing. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T

My wife loves sushi and has been known to even purchase & consume sushi purchased from a gas station vending machine at 2:00am!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Our oldest granddaughter and I do so love sushi and I do buy a lot of gasoline, but never from the same place! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I am a great fan of sushi and of sashimi. However, up here the best sushi place is frightfully expensive so I don't indulge myself very often.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I know it probably sounds kind of strange, but like deep fried onion rings, I like to dip fried clams in Ranch Dressing. :icon_scratch:


Isn't there a sauce you dip them in besides ranch, maybe tartar or seafood?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My wife loves sushi and has been known to even purchase & consume sushi purchased from a gas station vending machine at 2:00am!


How does sushi taste from a vending machine?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How does sushi taste from a vending machine?


I would not know, but she seemed to stomach it well. I am a bit of a germaphobe and am picky about where/what I eat when dining out.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I would not know, but she seemed to stomach it well. I am a bit of a germaphobe and am picky about where/what I eat when dining out.


I don't know if I would trust anything from a vending machine except some certain things like cans of sodas or bagged snacks.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I don't know if I would trust anything from a vending machine except some certain things like cans of sodas or bagged snacks.


Turning back the calendar 50+ years, I can remember living in Thompson Hall of the West Halls Dormitory complex on Penn States University Park campus. Vending machines located in the student lounges offered a plethora of over aged, stale, soggy snacks to sustain the masses during those all night study binges during finals week(s). Thank gawd for those pathetic PB&J sandwiches which kept so many of us from expiring, due to starvation on so many of those cold, blustery winter nights! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Turning back the calendar 50+ years, I can remember living in Thompson Hall of the West Halls Dormitory complex on Penn States University Park campus. Vending machines located in the student lounges offered a plethora of over aged, stale, soggy snacks to sustain the masses during those all night study binges during finals week(s). Thank gawd for those pathetic PB&J sandwiches which kept so many of us from expiring, due to starvation on so many of those cold, blustery winter nights! LOL. :crazy:


I believe I've mentioned this before, but Drakes coffee cakes (the large-sized ones they put in the vending machines) and similar items along with a can of Coke or Pepsi served as many a meal throughout my college years.

My high school had sandwich vending machines - a chill runs through me just thinking about those nasty things - but I don't remember the college vending machines having them. The quick sandwich / food thing at college was to go to one of the "grease" trucks parked along College Avenue, which were the not-at-all-fancy (or clean or particularly good) predecessors of the twee food trucks of today.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Turning back the calendar 50+ years, I can remember living in Thompson Hall of the West Halls Dormitory complex on Penn States University Park campus. Vending machines located in the student lounges offered a plethora of over aged, stale, soggy snacks to sustain the masses during those all night study binges during finals week(s). Thank gawd for those pathetic PB&J sandwiches which kept so many of us from expiring, due to starvation on so many of those cold, blustery winter nights! LOL. :crazy:


What did they sell in those vending machines?


----------



## Howard

There's a vending machine out there in the world that sells pasta (in a vending machine). Would you trust that?


----------



## Oldsarge

vending machines ≠ food


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39825


Ahhhh! Toasted cheese and a bowl of tomato soup! Can life get any better?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What did they sell in those vending machines?


They offered a variety of cold cut and cheese sandwiches, the BB&J sandwiches I mentioned, pie slices and even pudding cups. However as I said before, the PB&J's were by far the safest option. Characteristically the sandwiches with bologna and cheese featured a dried and hardened processed cheese slice of sorts and the pudding cups usually had a hardened skin on them that could be peeled away, sewn together and made into a pair of do it yourself slippers! (wink, wink!), in both cases food options better left in the vending machine. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> vending machines ≠ food


Hot foods shouldn't be sold in vending machines at all, Do you agree?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39825


Now that would make a good snack or lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Jalapeño poppers . . . with bacon!


----------



## Oldsarge

Let there be lunch!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39956
> 
> 
> Jalapeño poppers . . . with bacon!


If that is cream cheese peeking out through the cracks in the bacon, those poppers would be almost irresistible gastronomical delight!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Let there be lunch!
> 
> View attachment 39960


I want some lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39976
> 
> 
> View attachment 39977
> 
> 
> View attachment 39978


High end snacking, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40004
> 
> 
> View attachment 40005


A rather tempting array of sushi options!


----------



## Oldsarge

A vegetable pot pie


----------



## Oldsarge

Bacon jalapeno popper cheese balls


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40184


What is that in the small bottle?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that in the small bottle?


Tequila, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tuesday comes . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

And a study suggests that olive oil is a magical ingredient. It certainly tastes good but if it's really good for you, just wait. Some troll will start making claims that it pollutes the blood or some such hogwash.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Tuesday comes . . .
> 
> View attachment 40316


Is that the one they call the Big Box? It appears to have the potential of filling me up!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Tuesday comes . . .
> 
> View attachment 40316


That looks like something you'd order at Taco Bell.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Muffuletta Sandwiches


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40385


Are we looking at some kind of 'bacon wrapped' seafood, scallops perhaps? In any event, it looks pretty darned good! My mouth is watering.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at some kind of 'bacon wrapped' seafood, scallops perhaps? In any event, it looks pretty darned good! My mouth is watering.


I'm hungry just staring at it.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at some kind of 'bacon wrapped' seafood, scallops perhaps? In any event, it looks pretty darned good! My mouth is watering.


I believe you're correct. And once I ever figure out how to cook it properly . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And just in case you feel a need for some veggies . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Care for an oyster?










with some fruit and cheese?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Care for an oyster?
> 
> View attachment 40539
> 
> 
> with some fruit and cheese?


Quoting the late, great Harry Caray (today is his birthday, March 1, 1914), "Holy Cow," can you imagine a couple of dozen of those beauties on the half shell? Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Care for an oyster?
> 
> View attachment 40539
> 
> 
> with some fruit and cheese?
> 
> View attachment 40540
> 
> 
> View attachment 40541


Oysters aren't my thing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40668


Well I for one would like to get up close and personal with that magnificent party tray...a whole lot of good eats there!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40718


Give me a whole tray of crispy fries.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

What is that with a fried egg on top?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What is that with a fried egg on top?


.....and why is it sitting atop what appears to be a lemon tart? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that with a fried egg on top?





eagle2250 said:


> .....and why is it sitting atop what appears to be a lemon tart? :icon_scratch:


I believe that is a yeast galette full of cheese with a fried egg on top. It's certainly what I would make to look like that. Possibly it belongs in the breakfast thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's TUESDAAAY!










Though in my case it's fish tacos.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's TUESDAAAY!
> 
> View attachment 41027
> 
> 
> Though in my case it's fish tacos.
> View attachment 41028


Jeez Louise, I threw out by back and missed Taco Tuesday. Now isn't that a real gastronomical kick in the head? I suppose I could have tolerated the added inconvenience of heartburn, combined with walking around the house bent over at a 45 degree angle. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tuesday comes.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41116
> 
> 
> Tuesday comes.


....and we dine on 'Tacosaurus' .......yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Herb grilled scallops


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Summer lunch


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41535


Count me as a hap, hap, happy viewer! Now where are the rest of them? :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41468


I love garlic knots!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41660
> 
> 
> View attachment 41661


Finishing up with a gut busting main course...now that's the way I roll! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41704


With all that lavender surrounding you, one would be hard pressed to find a more relaxing place to sit or recline, while snacking on all those goodies!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> With all that lavender surrounding you, one would be hard pressed to find a more relaxing place to sit or recline, while snacking on all those goodies!


I dunno. My reaction to lavender is framed around the fact that my grandmothers' bedrooms always smelled of it. I'm not sure that relaxation would be my response. But who knows?


----------



## Oldsarge

*OVERKILL!*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A little something for the health conscious . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42180
> 
> 
> View attachment 42181


It must be getting too close to dinner...that ham and cheese sandwich is looking pretty darned tempting and not unlike one of Pavlov's dogs, I'm sitting here salivating on my keyboard!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It must be getting too close to dinner...that ham and cheese sandwich is looking pretty darned tempting and not unlike one of Pavlov's dogs, I'm sitting here salivation on my keyboard!


Well, yeah, it kind of is. I just started a venison pot roast that I will simmer for 2-3 hours and then serve with it's vegetables and liquid blended together and poured over . . . something. I'm still debating whether to make it couscous or polenta.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42247


Not to complain and acknowledging the inherent beauty of those table settings, what's on the menu besides aged cheeses, baguettes and a squeeze of lemon juice to wash it down? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Not to complain and acknowledging the inherent beauty of those table settings, what's on the menu besides aged cheeses, baguettes and a squeeze of lemon juice to wash it down? :icon_scratch:


Well, it's a 'snack'.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Eagle, you should like this one better.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Here, Eagle, you should like this one better.
> 
> View attachment 42289


Paraphrasing Country singer Ronnie Milsap, "I'm having night dreams about day foods, in the middle of the early morn. While my hands are typing this response, my mind's on loving that food!" LOL. 

PS: Apologies to Ronnie!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And then it's onto the main course!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Can we ever have too many oysters?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Can we ever have too many oysters?
> 
> View attachment 42487


With all this self isolation and SWMBOS declared aversion to oysters on the half shell, that tray would be all mine, but I would think kind thoughts of you and others, as I devoured it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42581
> 
> View attachment 42582


A feast for sure, but where is the Tabasco sauce for the oysters? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42534


I will share my food with the kitty.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42826
> 
> 
> View attachment 42827


Is that a Rye and Swiss toasted cheese sandwich we are drooling over? I have got to start eating breakfast before getting on AAAC!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a Rye and Swiss toasted cheese sandwich we are drooling over? I have got to start eating breakfast before getting on AAAC!


With caramelized onions!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Empanadas


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43187


A tempting lunch for sure, but I'm eating just two meals a day these days, breakfast and dinner. So it appears I may be out of luck!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43204


That is a pretty healthy concoction of fruit, my friend. It will make for a nice late morning snack! Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43283


Fruited art, pleasing to the eye and to the gullet!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Antipasti especiali!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43649


Wow, that's a lot of bread!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44016


Are those meal sized portions of a sushi roll on steroids? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are those meal sized portions of a sushi roll on steroids? :icon_scratch:


Well, we don't know what the distance from camera to sushi is but my guess is . . . oh yeah! I remember Joe's Sushi back in Lakewood. Wonderful place and if you went in and ordered their $25 all-you-can-eat, they were disappointed if you didn't sumo-size yourself. Man, was that good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Only the concept of the zero surpasses nan as India's greatest gift to civilization.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Only the concept of the zero surpasses nan as India's greatest gift to civilization.
> 
> View attachment 44156


You'll get no argument from me. Pre-pandemic, we used to get nan from a local place and it would be our dinner - didn't need anything else. Hopefully, the place will reopen.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a recipe. Amazingly you can cook it in the broiler and it takes about 3 minutes. Hot, fresh nan. Hooboy!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have a recipe. Amazingly you can cook it in the broiler and it takes about 3 minutes. Hot, fresh nan. Hooboy!


I'm almost ashamed to say we buy our "nan" from Publix. Care to share your recipe?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have a recipe. Amazingly you can cook it in the broiler and it takes about 3 minutes. Hot, fresh nan. Hooboy!


I'm almost ashamed to say we buy our "nan" from Publix, all wrapped in plastic and reafy to heat before consumption. Care to share your recipe?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44311
> 
> 
> View attachment 44312
> 
> 
> View attachment 44313


I'm always up for oysters in the half shell and we have a community restaurant, called the Tavern in our little corner of heaven, that serves up a plate of (over)loaded nachos that qualify as a body double for the plate of same pictured above!. Perhaps it's time for me to take a break for breakfast. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44354
> 
> 
> View attachment 44355
> 
> 
> View attachment 44356
> 
> 
> View attachment 44357


My friend, you do have a way of selecting the perfect pictures of food with which to tickle our taste buds. Well done with the collage above, Sir!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you do have a way of selecting the perfect pictures of food with which to tickle our taste buds. Well done with the collage above, Sir!


It helps to be obsessed with food . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

One can never have too many oysters.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> One can never have too many oysters.
> 
> View attachment 44563


+1. Yup!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A Dutch Master reimagined.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44601
> 
> 
> A Dutch Master reimagined.


That's some side dish,don't let SWMBO know I said so


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44888


I ate lunch but one hour ago and those freshly baked loves and fresh butter are inciting an fresh new appetite within me!


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's the easiest, fastest best bread recipe I've ever tried. An eight-year-old could do it . . . under supervision, of course. Yea, Jenny!

2-Hour Fastest No Knead Bread
This recipe uses MORE YEAST than my Faster No Knead Bread. The rest of the ingredients are the same. Be sure to aerate (not sift) your flour before measuring. PLEASE SEE MY METRIC CHART ABOUT THE FLOUR. - Jenny Jones

Prep Time: 3 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 2 hours

Makes: One loaf

Ingredients:

3 cups (360-390g /12 3/4 ounces) bread flour or all purpose flour (AERATE FLOUR BEFORE MEASURING - See How)
2 TEASPOONS instant or RapidRise yeast (1 packet/7 g)
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups hot water (up to 130° F)
(about 2 Tablespoons extra flour for shaping)
Instructions:

Combine flour, 2 teaspoons yeast, and salt in a large bowl. Stir in water until it's well combined.
Cover with plastic wrap and let stand at room temperature for 1 hour.
After 40 minutes, place a 3 to 6-quart Dutch oven with lid in a cold oven and preheat to 450° F.
After the dough has rested for the hour, place it on a well-floured surface and sprinkle with a little flour. Using a scraper fold dough over 10-12 times & shape into a rough ball.
Place in a parchment paper-lined bowl (not wax paper) and cover with a towel or another bowl. Let stand on counter top for 15 minutes.
After 15 minutes, carefully, using oven gloves, lift the parchment paper with the dough and transfer gently into the hot pot. (the dough sits inside a parchment "basket" inside the pot). Cover and bake for 30 minutes.
After 30 minutes, remove lid and parchment paper. Return, uncovered, to oven and bake 10 - 15 more minutes. Let it cool at least 15 minutes before slicing.
METRIC: The standard for weighing flour is 1 cup = 120 grams. But when I weigh one cup I get 125-130 grams. Please decide what works for you.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big Snack


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44998


....but, but did they forget to put the Swiss cheese on that Reuben? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, to live by the sea . . .


----------



## ran23

Grew up near Monterey, miss it tonight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45415
> 
> 
> View attachment 45418
> 
> 
> View attachment 45417


A welcome new twist to our beloved bacon cheese and egg sandwiches in the AM...just eliminate the bread! Serve them open faced and you have a new and improved approach to deviled eggs...yes, no?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45415
> 
> 
> View attachment 45418
> 
> 
> View attachment 45417


What are the 3 sauces for the french fries?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What are the 3 sauces for the french fries?


Ketchup, mayonnaise and . . . Safari Hot Sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A welcome new twist to our beloved bacon cheese and egg sandwiches in the AM...just eliminate the bread! Serve them open faced and you have a new and improved approach to deviled eggs...yes, no?


I think it's brilliant either way. The next potluck I get invited to . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

to go with . . . FRIED CHICKEN!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45450
> 
> 
> to go with . . . FRIED CHICKEN!


Is there anything that doesn't taste better deep fried? I think not! And please next time don't forget the pickles. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

That bread recipe I posted? It looks like this.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45466
> 
> 
> View attachment 45467


Motivates me to strike out on a journey to Tijuana Flats for a gastronomical treat, this day!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> That bread recipe I posted? It looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 45478


I have to get the lead out, or perhaps convince SWMBO to get the lead out, and bake a loaf of that. W arm from the oven, add a bit of fresh butter...I think we have a winner!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ketchup, mayonnaise and . . . Safari Hot Sauce?


How is Safari Hot Sauce? Is it hot like they say it is?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is there anything that doesn't taste better deep fried? I think not! And please next time don't forget the pickles. LOL.











Deep fried pickles.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How is Safari Hot Sauce? Is it hot like they say it is?


I think it's about 'medium'. I'm no chilihead but I'll put it on all kinds of things.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's about 'medium'. I'm no chilihead but I'll put it on all kinds of things.


Where I can purchase a bottle?


----------



## Oldsarge

Amazon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Always room for oysters . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's about 'medium'. I'm no chilihead but I'll put it on all kinds of things.


Working on my third bottle of your hot sauce, I wouls say you are spot on with your assessment. I've found it to be a great flavoring agent in chile and in my homemade Thousand Island Dressing. Good stuff, for sure!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Working on my third bottle of your hot sauce, I wouls say you are spot on with your assessment. I've found it to be a great flavoring agent in chile and in my homemade Thousand Island Dressing. Good stuff, for sure!


You can always pour it on an omelette.


----------



## Oldsarge

And on avocado tacos.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And on avocado tacos.


And on hamburgers.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's better on chicken or seafood than it is on beef. Not bad on pork, though.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's better on chicken or seafood than it is on beef. Not bad on pork, though.


Like what kind of seafood do you suggest?


----------



## Oldsarge

Shrimp, butterflied and grilled with garlic butter. It's also great on crab. Marinate a chicken in it overnight in the fridge and then throw in on the grill.


----------



## Oldsarge

A short visit to your local tea shop . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Shrimp, butterflied and grilled with garlic butter. It's also great on crab. Marinate a chicken in it overnight in the fridge and then throw in on the grill.


How about crispy fried shrimp?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about crispy fried shrimp?


Perfect


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45680
> 
> 
> View attachment 45681
> 
> 
> View attachment 45682


Good eats and healthy as well!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45738


Is that a cooked egg white, a mushroom cap or a great big dollop of mayonnaise on a bed of tomatoes and baby spinach leaves ? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a cooked egg white, a mushroom cap or a great big dollop of mayonnaise on a bed of tomatoes and baby spinach leaves ? :icon_scratch:


It looks like a blob of fresh Mozzarella. That would be the classic caprese salad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It looks like a blob of fresh Mozzarella. That would be the classic Caprese salad.


"Mozzarella Cheese"...."a Caprese salad!" How could I have not seen that? Perhaps I've eaten one too many egg white omelets. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

You need more bacon!


----------



## Oldsarge

quesadilla!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45789
> 
> 
> quesadilla!


Those are a rather magnificent pair of quesadilla slices...one of the most magnificent pair I have blessed to nibble on! :devil:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You need more bacon!


We need to buy bacon.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45789
> 
> 
> quesadilla!


I don't see a quesadilla!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those are a rather magnificent pair of quesadilla slices...one of the most magnificent pair I have blessed to nibble on! :devil:


She's too young for you.


----------



## Oldsarge

An unusual take on Caprese. I may have to give this a try!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> She's too young for you.


Why Howard, my friend, whatever are you talking about? I was referring to the quesadilla slices. I love Mexican cuisine...as long as it's fresh! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, my friend, whatever are you talking about? I was referring to the quesadilla slices. I love Mexican cuisine...as long as it's fresh! LOL.


Sure you were.


----------



## Howard

How about a plate of taters and ketchup?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd prefer mayo but tater puffs are good with anything.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'd prefer mayo but tater puffs are good with anything.


And Sriracha?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And Sriracha?


Oh, why not?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And Sriracha?





Oldsarge said:


> Oh, why not?


But there comes a time in every real man's life when we are eating Tums like popcorn and frequently hesitating before pouring on the hot sauce. I fear it's called getting old! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46086
> 
> 
> View attachment 46087


I would almost be inclined to salute that party tray, before tucking in to eat it. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46086
> 
> 
> View attachment 46087


Don't tell me, I know that salad.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> But there comes a time in every real man's life when we are eating Tums like popcorn and frequently hesitating before pouring on the hot sauce. I fear it's called getting old! LOL.


Tums and hot sauce, that's a horrible combination.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pass the olive oil, please.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46346


Hmmn....now where do we start with the breakfast, or perhaps lunch, pictured above?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46346


Wow Sarge that's a lot of side dishes, I might as well have the side dishes, might fill me up.


----------



## Oldsarge

Consider it lunch on a hot day. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44768


Kinda looks like it belongs in the dessert thread


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Kinda looks like it belongs in the dessert thread


You have a point. I may have been a little far down a bottle of Zinfandel when I chose to put it there. These things happen . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Running back through this thread . . . even after dinner there are a bunch of photos that make me drool. For some reason this one really gets me. (cue music) "Some day vaccine will come . . . " And when it does, this would be a great way to start the evening's festivities.









I might even be convinced to fly down to Florida and find a suitable hostelry near Eagle, go shopping and carry all the ingredients to his house. Y'all come on down! SWMBO will likely never forgive me but I don't have to live with her. :devil: Deviled eggs and crawdads . . . man!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46451


That looks good, what kind of cheese is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

A brie on the right and Parmesan on the left.


----------



## Oldsarge

Whimper, drool, beg . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46527
> 
> 
> Whimper, drool, beg . . .


That platter of seafood delights is "love at first sight!"


----------



## Oldsarge

Clums!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46589


I have yet to eat breakfast and I'm already looking forward to lunch. This damned social isolation thing can be really hard on one's diet! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Tell me about it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46632


Have you ever experienced a Swiss and Jalapeno toasted cheese sandwich? A nice touch is to add a slice of ham to the mix and serve it with a bowl of Costco's Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato soup!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Have you ever experienced a Swiss and Jalapeno toasted cheese sandwich? A nice touch is to add a slice of ham to the mix and serve it with a bowl of Costco's Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato soup!


No, but I've occasionally made a grilled Kimchi-eese sandwich. Great stuff!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I have yet to eat breakfast and I'm already looking forward to lunch. This damned social isolation thing can be really hard on one's diet! :crazy:


It can make you eat like a pig.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46632


Looks more like a lunch to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46747


Are those oysters on the half shell?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those oysters on the half shell?


they are.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> they are.


I have had fried clams before but not oysters.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I have fried clams before but not oysters.


Howard, eat you oysters of the half shell raw, dressed with but a bit of lemon juice and Tabasco sauce and doing so in front of the ladies. They seem intrigued by the image! Mrs Eagle has gotten to the point she will eat a few, just to prove it isn't just voyeurism that causes her to sit there and watch me eat them! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, eat you oysters of the half shell raw, dressed with but a bit of lemon juice and Tabasco sauce and doing so in front of the ladies. They seem intrigued by the image! Mrs Eagle has gotten to the point she will eat a few, just to prove it isn't just voyeurism that causes her to sit there and watch me eat them! LOL.


Nope won't eat oysters, I like most of my seafood deep fried.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, you can deep fry oysters and they're excellent. I like them both ways as well as in oyster stew, oyster stuffing for turkey or goose. They're great. A touch expensive, I'll admit, but delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It's carb day!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It's carb day!
> View attachment 47014
> 
> 
> View attachment 47015


Having relied pretty much solely on ketchup to season my fries, it appears the time is way overdue for expanding my condiment horizons! Also I've never spritzed lime juice on my grilled street corn, but I will try that as well. Thanks for those excellent suggestions.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Having relied pretty much solely on ketchup to season my fries, it appears the time is way overdue for expanding my condiment horizons! Also I've never spritzed lime juice on my grilled street corn, but I will try that as well. Thanks for those excellent suggestions.


I encountered mayonnaise on fries when I was stationed in Germany, lo these many years ago, and never looked back. Russian dressing ought to be good, too.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Having relied pretty much solely on ketchup to season my fries, it appears the time is way overdue for expanding my condiment horizons! Also I've never spritzed lime juice on my grilled street corn, but I will try that as well. Thanks for those excellent suggestions.


Those sauces look good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47083


Now that is my kind of party tray. Great for getting started, but what's for dinner? LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47122


If that's a Caprese Salad for one, that is a lot of Mozzarella at one sitting. I've never seen a table salad stacked straight up like that, but then I've lived a sheltered life. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> If that's a Caprese Salad for one, that is a lot of Mozzarella at one sitting. I've never seen a table salad stacked straight up like that, but then I've lived a sheltered life. :icon_scratch:


The "build it high" craze for "arranging " food on a plate seemed to have peaked (tee-hee) a decade or so ago, but you still encounter it from time to time in some of the fancy-schmancy or trying-too-hard places.

It's never made much sense to me as you end up just having to knock it over to eat it. In rare cases, it can look neat*, but most of the time, it's just another overplayed fad.

*I took my mom to a reasonably nice place for brunch several years back and she ordered the French Toast. It came shaped like a turn-of-the-last-century cruise ship with smoke stacks and all. Cheesy as heck, but have to admit, we all laughed and enjoy it. It made no sense, but it worked in a quirky way. But otherwise, most food "built high" is just some chef somewhere desperate to get noticed.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is my kind of party tray. Great for getting started, but what's for dinner? LOL.


Show me the menu.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> If that's a Caprese Salad for one, that is a lot of Mozzarella at one sitting. I've never seen a table salad stacked straight up like that, but then I've lived a sheltered life. :icon_scratch:





Fading Fast said:


> The "build it high" craze for "arranging " food on a plate seemed to have peaked (tee-hee) a decade or so ago, but you still encounter it from time to time in some of the fancy-schmancy or trying-too-hard places.
> 
> It's never made much sense to me as you end up just having to knock it over to eat it. In rare cases, it can look neat*, but most of the time, it's just another overplayed fad.
> 
> *I took my mom to a reasonably nice place for brunch several years back and she ordered the French Toast. It came shaped like a turn-of-the-last-century cruise ship with smoke stacks and all. Cheesy as heck, but have to admit, we all laughed and enjoy it. It made no sense, but it worked in a quirky way. But otherwise, most food "built high" is just some chef somewhere desperate to get noticed.


I think it could work but would take a heckova sharp table knife to cut neatly all the way through. Even so, it would be tricky to eat. Pretty, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47159


Warm buttered rolls Trump a salad...just about every time! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

When you ask a man to bring some snacks . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Warm buttered rolls Trump a salad...just about every time! Yum.


Does he eat buttered rolls?


----------



## Oldsarge

Too much of a good thing is wonderful--


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Does he eat buttered rolls?


 LOL, my intent was trump, as in trump a suit of cards, not "The Donald," but I'm sure he does eat lots and lots of hot, buttered rolls! Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47226


I need to get me a loaf of that incredible bread for this mornings breakfast! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Too much of a good thing is wonderful--
> View attachment 47208
> View attachment 47209
> View attachment 47210


That is way too much food, it's needs a few people to share with.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, my intent was trump, as in trump a suit of cards, not "The Donald," but I'm sure he does eat lots and lots of hot, buttered rolls! Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Oh Ok I thought you were referring to "The Donald" (Donald Trump).


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I need to get me a loaf of that incredible bread for this mornings breakfast! Yum.


It's a pizza loaf. You take a loaf and cut slots almost all the way through and then pour/insert pizza ingredients into the slots, wrap the loaf in foil and bake until everything is hot and gooey. Serve in the center of the table and let the diners break off the messy pieces and try and eat them without terminal damage to their clothing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

That does it. Eggplant Parmesan? Dinner tomorrow!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47336
> 
> 
> That does it. Eggplant Parmesan? Dinner tomorrow!


My friend, you do present a very convincing pictorial argument, in support of your conclusion(s). Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bruschetta a la caprese


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47701


Are those potstickers?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those potstickers?


They are


----------



## Oldsarge

Oysters! And other delights.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oysters! And other delights.
> 
> View attachment 47736
> 
> 
> View attachment 47737
> 
> 
> View attachment 47738


Bring me three of those oyster trays and perhaps one of those caprese salad rolls(?)! A meal fir for....well, me. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oysters! And other delights.
> 
> View attachment 47736
> 
> 
> View attachment 47737
> 
> 
> View attachment 47738


That looks like a delicious sandwich.


----------



## ran23

I had one lady that said to try out a new restaurant, try 3 or 4 of a appetizers. that is fun with a glass of wine or flight of ales.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Morysters


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Morysters
> 
> View attachment 48057
> 
> 
> View attachment 48058


Good Lawd, looking at those pictures, I think I might be in heaven!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


An example of simple being perfect.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48099


I love grilled cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

anybody for some antipasto?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48277
> 
> 
> View attachment 48278


Oh dear, I must be having another one of those erotic food dreams! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48317


clam chowder?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> clam chowder?


Of course.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48403


With the guacamole evident, that must be a California BLT (bacon, lettuce and turkey) club sandwich It's looking pretty tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said something about grilled cheese . . .










This is better.


----------



## Oldsarge

SuperRuben!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48463


Wow How many varieties of dipping sauces are there?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Howard said something about grilled cheese . . .
> 
> View attachment 48476
> 
> 
> This is better.


I don't see grilled cheese I see a scrambled egg.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For and against carbs.










Truffle fries and dips . . .

tomatoes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Tomato and mozzarella salad.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48731
> 
> 
> View attachment 48733
> 
> 
> View attachment 48735
> 
> 
> View attachment 48736


That rainbow tomato salad in the top picture looks pretty tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48777


I've always wanted to be a baker...I've heard they make a lot of dough! LOL.😂


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I've always wanted to be a baker...I've heard they make a lot of dough! LOL.😂


I am just going to ignore the Henny Youngman joke (okay, I chuckled a tiny bit), but will say this, I can barely boil water, but my girlfriend loves cooking and baking and is (my opinion, not hers) a professional-level baker.

What is fun to watch is the joy she gets from doing it. She loves the raw ingredients, the processes involved and the combination of science and "feel" that goes into it. She's always learning new techniques, trying out new recipes or just experimenting "freestyle." We all know our significant others very well - baking is one of the times when she is truly most content. It's just so neat to see.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Fading Fast said:


> I am just going to ignore the Henny Youngman joke (okay, I chuckled a tiny bit), but will say this, I can barely boil water, but my girlfriend loves cooking and baking and is (my opinion, not hers) a professional-level baker.
> 
> What is fun to watch is the joy she gets from doing it. She loves the raw ingredients, the processes involved and the combination of science and "feel" that goes into it. She's always learning new techniques, trying out new recipes or just experimenting "freestyle." We all know our significant others very well - baking is one of the times when she is truly most content. It's just so neat to see.


I'm learning to embrace "freestyle." When I was a kid, I badgered by mother into letting me bake. Badgering plus migraine caused her to acquiesce. At that time, I was very careful with measurements. Of late, I've made some experimental pizza sauces with garden ingredients. My process has been "dump in an amount that looks about right." SWMBO loved experiment #1. Today's experiment is a bit heavy on green pepper (which we both thought was a hot pepper, but seems to be quite mild) I'll probably have to add some additional spice at pizza assembly time.


----------



## Oldsarge

red pepper flakes are traditional


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48841


My friend, you may have just provided the incentive for our family's next Sunday evening dinner. Thank you for that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48928


I like when meatballs are drenched in sauce.


----------



## Howard

Hors d'oeuvres anyone?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Hors d'oeuvres anyone?


Ooo, jalapeño poppers! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48985


Yum....a seafood buffet for two!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ooo, jalapeño poppers! Yum.


Do you like pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yum....a seafood buffet for two!


or 3.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> or 3.


No. To feed three he is going to have to get a bigger boat!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> No. To feed three he is going to have to get a bigger boat!


Especially if two of them are Eagle and I!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Especially if two of them are Eagle and I!


and a hot pretty woman.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49191
> 
> 
> View attachment 49192
> 
> 
> View attachment 49193
> 
> 
> View attachment 49196


A literal smorgasbord of gastronomical delights. My personal preference is the oysters on the half shell.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A literal smorgasbord of gastronomical delights. My personal preference is the oysters on the half shell.


I will take the sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49298


I'll take a big bowl of that seafood stew! Yum...and it's all healthy/good for you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49440
> 
> 
> View attachment 49441


Is that the stinky cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that the stinky cheese?


Define 'stinky'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49484


The corn chowder looks good, but do I have to share it with anyone? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Define 'stinky'.


having a strong or unpleasant smell.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The corn chowder looks good, but do I have to share it with anyone? LOL.


You can have it all to yourself.


----------



## Howard

Cold Fruit Soup


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> having a strong or unpleasant smell.


Well, those cheeses do have strong aromas but I don't find them unpleasant.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49602
> 
> 
> View attachment 49604


I need to stop looking at your posts when I'm hungry!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> I need to stop looking at your posts when I'm hungry!


Then go and have something to eat, you know you're hungry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49649


Yum! Grape tomatoes on what appears to be a bed of ricotta cheese, or perhaps cottage cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49695
> 
> 
> View attachment 49697
> 
> 
> View attachment 49698


Ah-Ha. Life is indeed good and good food is but a potentially significant part of it! The real meat of life's reward(s) are those with whom we share those delicious spreads.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49742
> 
> 
> View attachment 49743


As so frequently it seems to be the case, the bread makes the sandwich, but I wonder if they will ever come up with a high carbohydrate diet?:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> As so frequently it seems to be the case, the bread makes the sandwich, but I wonder if they will ever come up with a high carbohydrate diet?:icon_scratch:


It seems to be just the ticket for competitive swimmers . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49963


Indeed, they all look delicious, but is that last bratwurst on a bagel? Can't say I've ever experienced that. However, there is a first time for everything!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, they all look delicious, but is that last bratwurst on a bagel? Can't say I've ever experienced that. However, there is a first time for everything!


It certainly doesn't look kosher to me . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, they all look delicious, but is that last bratwurst on a bagel? Can't say I've ever experienced that. However, there is a first time for everything!


I've had bratwurst on a bun.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49695
> 
> 
> View attachment 49697
> 
> 
> View attachment 49698


The jambon beurre, the simplest and most wonderful sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50059


Nowhere near as elegant, but my dad made a stack of quartered sandwiches: tuna, braunschweiger, cucumber, deviled ham, etc. He stacked them in a circular tower. Such great memories.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> Nowhere near as elegant, but my dad made a stack of quartered sandwiches: tuna, braunschweiger, cucumber, deviled ham, etc. He stacked them in a circular tower. Such great memories.


Braunschweiger? Oh, be still my stomach!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50059


I will take one of each.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50158
> 
> 
> View attachment 50159
> 
> 
> View attachment 50160


Looks good....those pics have me salivating at the thought of a meal yet to come. Strange, perhaps, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50204


Are we looking at scones or buttery croissants ? Breads and assorted baked goods are the kryptonite to my dieting efforts.


----------



## Oldsarge

croissants, AFICT


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> croissants, AFICT


with butter?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ On a cold day, that it one of the best meals possible.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I so love sushi . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50476


Mrs Eagle feeding me my oysters on the half shell...life is good, or it certainly would be under such circumstance(s)!

Well I can dream, can't I? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50624


Let's face it, lox and cream cheese tastes pretty darned good, even on a slice of sesame seed bread. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


You can take the boy out of New Jersey, but you can't take New Jersey out of the boy as a grilled-cheese sandwich is still one of the best meals on earth IMO.


----------



## Oldsarge

It inspired my lunch.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> You can take the boy out of New Jersey, but you can't take New Jersey out of the boy as a grilled-cheese sandwich is still one of the best meals on earth IMO.


Try making one using a mixture of aged Swiss and Jalapeno Havarti, with a slice of ham just for grins.Served with a bowl of Costco's Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato soup it is indeed a memorable feast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> You can take the boy out of New Jersey, but you can't take New Jersey out of the boy as a grilled-cheese sandwich is still one of the best meals on earth IMO.


Yes it is FF.


----------



## Oldsarge

French. Onion. Soup!


----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> French. Onion. Soup!
> 
> View attachment 51159


Is that cheese soup Sarge?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that cheese soup Sarge?


LOL, it's French onion soup, with a provolone topper! Yum.... yum, yum, yum,yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51259


As always, Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51259


I never knew why they shuck the clams?


----------



## Howard

Howard said:


> I never knew why they shuck the clams?


Sorry Sarge I edited my words cause I was thinking of something else.


----------



## Oldsarge

Clam chowder from Oregon.



















And sushi

And bread


----------



## ran23

Rainy weather dishes.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Clam chowder from Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 51312
> 
> 
> View attachment 51313
> 
> 
> And sushi
> 
> And bread
> 
> View attachment 51314


I also like Manhattan clam chowder too.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Rainy weather dishes.


I can almost taste that clam chowder....like one of Pavlov's dogs, I'm salivating!


----------



## Oldsarge

herby French shallot soup​
Caramelized shallots with fresh thyme, sage, and a splash of white wine give the classic French Onion soup a whole new delicious flavor. Add fresh herbs, a cheesy bread topping, and you'll have the perfect bowl of soup. Great for both fall and winter days!

prep time 15 minutes

cook time 45 minutes

total time 1 hour

servings 6

*INGREDIENTS:*

6 tablespoons salted butter
6 medium shallots, thinly sliced
1 yellow onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
2 tablespoons fresh thyme leaves
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage
1 teaspoon honey or brown sugar
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup dry white wine, such as Pinot Grigio or Sauvignon Blanc
2 quarts low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 bay leaves
1 pinch black pepper
6 slices French bread
1 cup shredded Gruyère cheese
1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese
*INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Melt the butter in a large soup pot over medium-high heat. Add the shallots, onions, garlic and honey. Cook about 10-15 minutes, stirring frequently, until softened, deep golden in color and caramelized. Add the thyme and sage and continue cooking another 3-5 minutes.
2. Reduce the heat to low and sprinkle the flour over the shallots, stirring for 1-2 minutes, until the raw flour taste is eliminated. Add the wine, broth, Worcestershire sauce, and bay leaves. Increase the heat to medium-high and return the soup to a simmer, simmer for 10 minutes. Remove the bay leaves and discard. Season, to taste with salt and pepper.

4. Preheat the broiler to high.

5. Ladle the soup into oven safe bowls. Add a slice of bread to each and top evenly with each cheese. Place each soup bowl on a baking sheet and transfer to the oven, broil until bubbly and golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes. Eat!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51431
> 
> 
> 
> herby French shallot soup​
> Caramelized shallots with fresh thyme, sage, and a splash of white wine give the classic French Onion soup a whole new delicious flavor. Add fresh herbs, a cheesy bread topping, and you'll have the perfect bowl of soup. Great for both fall and winter days!
> 
> prep time 15 minutes
> 
> cook time 45 minutes
> 
> total time 1 hour
> 
> servings 6
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> 6 tablespoons salted butter
> 6 medium shallots, thinly sliced
> 1 yellow onion, thinly sliced
> 2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
> 2 tablespoons fresh thyme leaves
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage
> 1 teaspoon honey or brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 1 cup dry white wine, such as Pinot Grigio or Sauvignon Blanc
> 2 quarts low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
> 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 pinch black pepper
> 6 slices French bread
> 1 cup shredded Gruyère cheese
> 1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> 1. Melt the butter in a large soup pot over medium-high heat. Add the shallots, onions, garlic and honey. Cook about 10-15 minutes, stirring frequently, until softened, deep golden in color and caramelized. Add the thyme and sage and continue cooking another 3-5 minutes.
> 2. Reduce the heat to low and sprinkle the flour over the shallots, stirring for 1-2 minutes, until the raw flour taste is eliminated. Add the wine, broth, Worcestershire sauce, and bay leaves. Increase the heat to medium-high and return the soup to a simmer, simmer for 10 minutes. Remove the bay leaves and discard. Season, to taste with salt and pepper.
> 
> 4. Preheat the broiler to high.
> 
> 5. Ladle the soup into oven safe bowls. Add a slice of bread to each and top evenly with each cheese. Place each soup bowl on a baking sheet and transfer to the oven, broil until bubbly and golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes. Eat!


Thank you, for the post above!


----------



## Oldsarge

Scotch eggs with mustard!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51451
> 
> 
> Scotch eggs with mustard!


They look delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This looks like carnitas and grilled cheese. Innnnnteresting . . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51566
> 
> 
> This looks like carnitas and grilled cheese. Innnnnteresting . . . .


Not your traditional Philly Cheese steak sandwich, perhaps, looking very tasty none the less!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51632


That looks good, What is it?


----------



## Oldsarge

It looks like ricotta, preserved olives, prosciutto, shaved truffles and olive oil. A very expensive snack, I suspect.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It looks like ricotta, preserved olives, prosciutto, shaved truffles and olive oil. A very expensive snack, I suspect.


That looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51641
> 
> View attachment 51642


It must be a trip to somewhere.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

TRUFFLE FRIES!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> TRUFFLE FRIES!
> 
> View attachment 51756


I don't think my girlfriend would ever leave me for another man because she has too much character. So, she'll stick with, what was for her, not a particularly wise choice (her loss, my win, too bad) - she's old-school integrity. That said, she probably wouldn't hesitate to drive a tractor trailer right over me to get to a plate of hot truffle fries.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> TRUFFLE FRIES!
> 
> View attachment 51756


The doctor says no, absolutely not, but my heart...nay my stomach says 'hell yes'!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> TRUFFLE FRIES!
> 
> View attachment 51756


Are they seasoned well?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are they seasoned well?


Like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51825
> 
> 
> View attachment 51826


Admiring the photo montage in your post above, I am inspired to paraphrase the words of Clara Peller in the old Wendy's ads, "Where's the beef!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51825
> 
> 
> View attachment 51826


That looks really tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Admiring the photo montage in your post above, I am inspired to paraphrase the words of Clara Peller in the old Wendy's ads, "Where's the beef!" LOL.


 It didn't last long enough to get photographed?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Frutti del mare


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51963
> 
> 
> Frutti del mare


My Father loves shrimp scampi.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> My Father loves shrimp scampi.


Paraphrasing that classic old Cake Bakery ad, when our grandson grapplers are cutting weight for the next match "we let them eat shrimp"....very low calorie and nutritious!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52022


Reminds me of the historic response of American Brigadier General Anthony McAuliffe when the Germans asked for his surrender at he Battle of Bastogne . Outnumbered five to one and almost out of ammunition, General McAuliffs's response was "To the German Commander: Nuts! From the American Commander" Now that is a straightforward response.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52232


Tasty tidbits, for sure, but the servings are so small. I fear I might leave that table still hungry! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52342


Artisanal breads, waiting to be slathered with fresh creamery butter, or perhaps cheese....yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52474
> 
> View attachment 52475


Wow, I love crispy french fries.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52474
> 
> View attachment 52475


Indeed, I'll take the thin crispy cup of fries on the left! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52495


I just enjoy a hot baked potato with lot of melted butter.


----------



## Oldsarge

Soups


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52640


Yum.....a generous plate of fried dumplings for breakfast! It may not seem impressive to some, but if you were comtemplating the dietary breakfast I am, fried dumplings would be your choice as well. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52898
> 
> 
> View attachment 52899


Tempting...very tempting! The Gorgonzola on top of the stack is particularly so.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52911


Shrimp gumbo, methinks? If so, it can certainly be more than scrumptious!


----------



## Oldsarge

I think this is pecan butter. Interesting idea, yanno?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52945
> 
> 
> I think this is pecan butter. Interesting idea, yanno?


Or maybe that's honey mustard?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52990


Looks tempting, but what is it we are looking at? Some kind of stuffed/loaded squash, perhaps? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looks tempting, but what is it we are looking at? Some kind of stuffed/loaded squash, perhaps? :icon_scratch:


It's a Brazilian thing that seems to be like a deep-fried piroghi.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53061


The fruit plate I will dream of for my dietary lunch today!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53061


I love fruit salads.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53196
> 
> 
> View attachment 53197
> 
> 
> View attachment 53203
> 
> 
> View attachment 53206


So many tempting choices and so much to eat! What is a starving man on a diet to do? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53196
> 
> 
> View attachment 53197
> 
> 
> View attachment 53203
> 
> 
> View attachment 53206


This could be used for a small party.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sweet dreams are made of cheese


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53255
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams are made of cheese


Is that guy in the yellow knit polo shirt the counter help or a customer? As it is,I can't help but wonder if he/she's going to bite my fingers off if I try to grab one of those sandwich halves! LOL (I think).


----------



## Oldsarge

My guess is customer. BTW, his name is Doug the Pug.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53401


Yum! Incentive for a future Sunday dinner with the family. Thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oysters and artichokes! Somebody stop me!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> My guess is customer. BTW, his name is Doug the Pug.


our middle daughter has a pug, named Bert. real character of a dog. Sleeps in bed with daughter and her husband(can't break him of that habit). When they get up in the morning, he goes downstairs to go outside to do his business, comes in, gets a drink of water, then rushes back upstairs, crawls back into bed until noon.

it's a dog's life!


----------



## Oldsarge

My standard poodle sleeps with me, usually doing her best to crowd me out of the bed. I get up in the morning and she staggers out into the living room and curls up on a couple of pillows on the couch and stays there until I'm done with breakfast. She usually wants hers around noon.


----------



## Big T

Our house beagle (adopted about 6 years ago), does not leave the first floor and she HAS to have two dog beds, one in TV room, other in the kitchen (two places we usually all are). Winnie the Beag, joins in where everyone is!


----------



## Oldsarge

When we first brought our rat terrier puppy home we thought we should keep her in the kitchen until she was housebroken. She thought she should be where all the people were so she climbed the barrier like a little spider and came out to play.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53841


Tomato soup goes well with a roasted cheese sandwich, but is that a toasted marshmallow fluff sandwich? :icon_scratch::crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Tomato soup goes well with a roasted cheese sandwich, but is that a toasted marshmallow fluff sandwich? :icon_scratch::crazy:


Mercy, I hope not! :crazy: But I don't know of any cheese that stays that white when cooked. Mozzarella, maybe?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Tomato soup goes well with a roasted cheese sandwich, but is that a toasted marshmallow fluff sandwich? :icon_scratch::crazy:


I think that could be mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge

And an old standby


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53942
> 
> 
> View attachment 53943
> 
> 
> And an old standby
> 
> View attachment 53944


That old standby gets me every time. I can't imagine ever getting my fill of oysters on the half shell. A drop of tabasco and a few drops of lemon juice added and you have ambrosia!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54465


Can she pour me a glass?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Avocado toast with prosciutto and poached egg.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Avocado toast with prosciutto and poached egg.
> 
> View attachment 54612


Breakfast, brunch or lunch; call it what you will, but give me four of those and we'll call it a feast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54852
> 
> 
> View attachment 54853


That sushi looks like a work of art.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54856
> 
> 
> View attachment 54857


Would I need to look at the statue while I'm eating? LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55086


My favorite pizza toppings, gift wrapped in a sandwich? Thank you!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55105
> 
> 
> View attachment 55107


Guac and chips, a nice side dish for Taco Tuesday! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55156
> 
> View attachment 55157
> 
> 
> View attachment 55158
> 
> 
> View attachment 55159


Ironic, methinks, for Sushi is on tonight's dinner menu at the Eagles crib.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55252
> 
> 
> View attachment 55253


Those are some savory appetizers, for sure. I do wonder how well they will go with the fries? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55252
> 
> 
> View attachment 55253


Is the second picture jelly sandwiches?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think those are anchovy filets.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think those are anchovy filets.


Yes they are, on top of a sliced and garlic buttered bread bread stick. While visiting the Patrick Space Force Base Commissary yesterday I picked up a jar of anchovy fillets to make some of those treats at home! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55341


How much sushi does it take to be considered a real meal? Yum.


----------



## ran23

Never enough.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55484
> 
> 
> View attachment 55501
> 
> 
> View attachment 55502
> 
> 
> View attachment 55503
> 
> 
> View attachment 55504


Paraphrasing Renee Zellwiger's character in the movie Jerry Mcguire, talking to Tom Cruise/Jerry Macguire; "Stop! You had me at the California Roll." LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55760
> 
> 
> View attachment 55762
> 
> View attachment 55764
> 
> View attachment 55765
> 
> 
> View attachment 55766


nice doggy, bet he wants some food?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56334


I like the food and I love the view. Breathtaking seems an appropriate description!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I like the food and I love the view. Breathtaking seems an appropriate description!


Doubtless somewhere in Switzerland or possibly Austria.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pulled pork, cole slaw and pickles!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56532


The creation pictured above is more food art than it is just plain sushi! However, I would cop a bite if the creator were to look the other way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

A diabetic diet suck at times, I miss french fires.


----------



## Oldsarge

I can go for weeks without but every once in a while . . . 

And don't get me started on truffle fries!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I can go for weeks without but every once in a while . . .
> 
> And don't get me started on truffle fries!


As my girlfriend has told me, "don't ask me to choose between you and truffle fries. Just don't ask."


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> A diabetic diet suck at times, I miss french fires.


Take heart, my friend. There are those among us who share your pain!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I can go for weeks without but every once in a while . . .
> 
> And don't get me started on truffle fries!


What sauce do you dip your fries in?


----------



## Oldsarge

Truffle fries don't need dipping.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Truffle fries don't need dipping.


Just like the Mona Lisa doesn't need another brush stroke.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57774
> 
> 
> View attachment 57775


One could make a pretty fine meal off the offerings on the pictured counter and I sure would like to experience the Rhubarb Lemonade they list as one of their "homemade drinks." My Mama made us a fair number of rhubarb pies over the years, but the rhubard lemonade would be a brand new experience!


----------



## Oldsarge

Hey Rubin!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lobstah rolls!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58166
> 
> 
> View attachment 58167
> 
> View attachment 58168
> 
> View attachment 58169


You are hitting all my gastronomical hot spots this AM! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Dieting has been outlawed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Dieting has been outlawed.
> 
> View attachment 58190


LOL, my friend, would you pass that ruling on to SWMBO? I tried to tell her that dieting has been outlawed...her one word response was Bullsh*t. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58324
> 
> 
> View attachment 58325


I like all hot dogs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This wasn't supposed to turn into a 'world's most luscious sandwiches' thread but . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This wasn't supposed to turn into a 'world's most luscious sandwiches' thread but . . .
> 
> View attachment 58647
> 
> View attachment 58648


Man, those are some monstrous sandwiches.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58390


I'll take butter to go with my bread, thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58891
> 
> 
> View attachment 58892


Is that cheddar smothered chicken breast in that sandwich? If so, replace the cheddar with a slab of Aged, Imported Swiss and I will take one of those!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58993
> 
> 
> Are those chopped Jalapenos, peaking from within those drop biscuits that we see? Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59224
> 
> 
> View attachment 59225


That is a gorgeous setting.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59231
> 
> 
> View attachment 59232
> 
> 
> View attachment 59233


What's the name of the first picture?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's the name of the first picture?


I suspect it's a grilled cheese with bacon sandwich on sourdough.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59224
> 
> 
> Picturesque for sure, but I doubt I would eat in that setting. An example of classic architecture from perhaps a better time. However, as the aging process continues, I find myself struggling with a seemingly growing sense of claustrophobia, with an increasing number of settings causing me to experience a sense of unease. The setting above would be one of them It's odd, claustrophobia was heretofore never a problem for me. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

A seafood diet. I see food, I eat it!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59282
> 
> 
> View attachment 59283
> 
> View attachment 59284
> 
> 
> A seafood diet. I see food, I eat it!


Sounds like an effective weight loss strategy to me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

spuds


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59982
> 
> View attachment 59983


cocktail sauce


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60419


Are we looking at a member of your nuclear household in the picture above.? Cute!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at a member of your nuclear household in the picture above.? Cute!


Nope, not a cat person here.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60560
> 
> 
> View attachment 60561


I didn't know that you could have a picnic inside a field of sunflowers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60699
> 
> View attachment 60700


The scenery is splendid, for sure, but what are we looking at on the tray next to the picnic basket. The liter toned objects look almost like baking potatoes and the darker toned ones like some kind of dinner roll or some kind of meat item? My eyes really must be deceiving me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The scenery is splendid, for sure, but what are we looking at on the tray next to the picnic basket. The liter toned objects look almost like baking potatoes and the darker toned ones like some kind of dinner roll or some kind of meat item? My eyes really must be deceiving me! LOL.


Deep fried rolls and sausage patties?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60756
> 
> View attachment 60757


I am a big fan of freshly baked breads. I fear that is not a good thing for a guy on a diet? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Now THIS is a snack!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60925
> 
> 
> View attachment 60927
> 
> View attachment 60928


Homemade soup and a loaf of freshly baked bread...Now that is a winning combination!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61200
> 
> 
> View attachment 61203
> 
> 
> View attachment 61204
> 
> 
> View attachment 61205


Do you think biscuits need butter or could you eat them without it?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you think biscuits need butter or could you eat them without it?


It appears that someone has already nibbled the left edge of the biscuit positioned on the far left in the basket. Were I the chef, I would have finely chopped some Jalapenos into the batter before baking those! Spices em up just the right amount.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It appears that someone has already nibbled the left edge of the biscuit positioned on the far left in the basket. Were I the chef, I would have finely chopped some Jalapenos into the batter before baking those! Spices em up just the right amount.


I believe that the label said the chef had done just that and added grated cheddar, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61309
> 
> View attachment 61310
> 
> View attachment 61311


I find myself most tempted by the creative renditions of Bruschetta, in the center photograph. My mouth...it waters.


----------



## ran23

As long as I can eat it without the breads.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61451
> 
> 
> View attachment 61452


Jeez Louise! I've got to delay looking at these pictures until after breakfast. I know it's naught but a gastronomical head trip, but I'm sitting here starving, methinks! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61451
> 
> 
> View attachment 61452


I don't see the butter for the bread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I don't see the butter for the bread.


Olive oil in the upper right corner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61500
> 
> 
> View attachment 61502
> 
> View attachment 61503


Looking at the above, I'm getting purdy hungry. I can only hope the sermon doesn't run too lone this morning. There's a big platter of something tasty somewhere out there, just waiting on me! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Fried goat cheese with honey


----------



## Oldsarge

Black bean stew.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Black bean stew.
> 
> View attachment 61614


We love Black Bean stew in the eagles crib.....it's a meal that one can easily "toot their own horn about!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61702
> 
> 
> View attachment 61703
> 
> 
> View attachment 61705
> 
> View attachment 61706


I do so love the mussels and the corn loaded hush puppies...and the Sushi tray looks pretty darned tempting, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61909
> 
> View attachment 61910


Looking at that top photo, I think I may be in love again, but I just wish I knew what it was with? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looking at that top photo, I think I may be in love again, but I just wish I knew what it was with? LOL.


I think they were labeled chicken/cheese/herb patties. Sounded good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62069


Shrimp Gumbo?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Shrimp Gumbo?


Close. Shrimp Curry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62164
> 
> 
> View attachment 62165


The top photo looks like the loaf of fresh baked bread they bring us when we visit The Longhorn Steakhouse in Melbourne, FL. It goes nicely with their grilled lamb chops.


----------



## ran23

Not sure what I miss more, Breads like that, or a dressed out Baked Potato. (Not sure if I mentioned it here, but I started Thyroid med's and it dropped my morning glucose about 15 points.) happy


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62184


Someone put some real time and effort into creating that tray of orderves. Enjoy them, giving them the degree of attention the creative effort calls for. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62391


I can taste that freshly baked baguette calling to me....and my gastric juices are answering. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Speaking of falling in love again . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Speaking of falling in love again . . .
> 
> View attachment 62429
> 
> 
> View attachment 62430
> 
> 
> View attachment 62431


Is that beans and biscuits?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that beans and biscuits?


It looks like a three course feast to me, with the beans and biscuits as the third course. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that beans and biscuits?


_Cheese_ biscuits!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62562


Fish and chips and Guinness...a three course meal, methinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62622


Hmmm? I can't remember when I was first introduced to sushi, but at this point I can't imagine it not being a part of my diet! Yum, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62622


That spicy aioli served on sushi is like Frank's Red Hot sauce to me. I put that "Stuff" on everything!


----------



## Oldsarge

Troones said:


> That spicy aioli served on sushi is like Frank's Red Hot sauce to me. I put that "Stuff" on everything!


I do the same thing with either Safari Hot Sauce or California Red Chili sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> That spicy aioli served on sushi is like Frank's Red Hot sauce to me. I put that "Stuff" on everything!


I've seen that commercial, why does she bleep out "stuff", was that supposed to be a cuss word?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63228


Dr, Sandra Lee, AKA: Dr. Pimple Popper, would freak out over that plate of appetizers. LOL, assuming that is cream cheese we see, I would as well!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Dr, Sandra Lee, AKA: Dr. Pimple Popper, would freak out over that plate of appetizers. LOL, assuming that is cream cheese we see, I would as well!


It's deep fried mozzarella.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63251
> 
> 
> View attachment 63252
> 
> 
> View attachment 63254


I love stuffed peppers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure what the toppings are buy I'd like to find out!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63582
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the toppings are buy I'd like to find out!


They appear to be dressed with pesto and Tabasco sauces. I could be talked into a bakers dozen of each! The breakfast /dinner of champions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63693
> 
> 
> View attachment 63696
> 
> 
> View attachment 63698
> 
> 
> View attachment 63699
> 
> 
> View attachment 63700


A five course feast....of snacks! Kind of like making a meal of the appetizers. Yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A five course feast....of snacks! Kind of like making a meal of the appetizers. Yes, no?


It's called a tasting menu.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64113


PB&J sandwiches were a staple of my diet when the dining hall was closed during my college years. Ya just can't pull an all night study session without food to keep you fueled.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> PB&J sandwiches were a staple of my diet when the dining hall was closed during my college years. Ya just can't pull an all night study session without food to keep you fueled.


I can have that for a light lunch, love PB & J sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The career of my dreams!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The career of my dreams!
> 
> View attachment 64244


Working at the deli counter?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Working at the deli counter?


Owning an Italian deli.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64661


Looking at the picture above, I know exactly what I would like to have for lunch, but something tells me mine will look a lot more like a garden salad! Heavy sigh.......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Duck liver on toast . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64937
> 
> 
> View attachment 64938
> 
> 
> View attachment 64939
> 
> 
> View attachment 64940
> 
> 
> View attachment 64941
> 
> 
> View attachment 64943
> 
> 
> View attachment 64944


What is not to love in the series of photos above. The fifth picture from the top incited memories of Pasties I have eaten while in Michigan's 
Upper Peninsula. The pasties I ate there were the size of a dinner plate...at once very tasty and very filling!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65222


A cast iron pan of nachos supreme, lite on the chips, please!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Was that Tomato Soup and grilled cheese? part of my youth.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66145
> 
> 
> View attachment 66149





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66145


Assuming those are sun dried tomatoes peeking out from between the two lower slices of bread, thae above photo shows the very best way to build a BLT Club sandwich. Yum.


----------



## ran23

Something tells me it is a Spam and Egg sandwich type of day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or a bowl of hot Asian (country of your choice) noodles.


----------



## ran23

Too bad my diabetic side misses Soba Noodles and a full dressed Baked Potato too often.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Something tells me it is a Spam and Egg sandwich type of day.


I love Spam.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66211


The picture above makes me long for a return visit to the upper peninsula of Michigan. The Pasties up there were the size of dinner plates and topped with a dark hued beef gravy! Yum, yum, yum, yum yum! I earned my oversized waistline the hard way....I ate it. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Someone thought putting chili oil on a focaccia was a good idea.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66685
> 
> 
> Someone thought putting chili oil on a focaccia was a good idea.


It sure looks tempting, but paraphrasing author Cormac McCarthy, "Chili oil is no food for an old man's stomach!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67159


Make that with generous slabs of Pepper jack and Swiss cheeses and you have quite a treat!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67749


I am not sure what it is, but it sure looks good! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I am not sure what it is, but it sure looks good! :icon_scratch:


Calamari fritti.


----------



## ran23

still waiting for a Banana fritter.


----------



## Oldsarge

Haven't found any.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69315


My dinner dilemma this evening is do we haunt the food trucks clustered in the town square or do we settle for a 'breakfast supper' crafted here in the nest and consumed in front of the TV, watching the evening news casts. What to do? What to do(!)? LOL. I think we know how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My dinner dilemma this evening is do we haunt the food trucks clustered in the town square or do we settle for a 'breakfast supper' crafted here in the nest and consumed in front of the TV, watching the evening news casts. What to do? What to do(!)? LOL. I think we know how this is going to turn out.


What's a "breakfast supper"?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What's a "breakfast supper"?


Two eggs over easy, slabs of thick cut bacon gently fried, waffles laced with walnuts and a community bowl of fruit salad. Sort of a catch as catch can menu....and perhaps the best menu we could think of for avoiding leftovers in the refrigerator! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69433


I love fondue.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69463


I have never experienced that which is pictured above, but it sure looks tempting! It does seem to have an oriental flair to it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69463


I love potstickers.


----------



## ran23

Sarge, you have Siopao up there?


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> Sarge, you have Siopao up there?


We do, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69673
> 
> 
> View attachment 69675
> 
> 
> View attachment 69677


Wow, that's a lot of bread.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69673
> 
> 
> View attachment 69675
> 
> 
> View attachment 69677


I really like a slice of good bread, slathered with fresh creamery butter!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I really like a slice of good bread, slathered with fresh creamery butter!


Me Too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69851


Potato pancakes, sour cream......where is the apple sauce, preferably chunky!


----------



## Oldsarge

Time to get DOWN!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Time to get DOWN!
> 
> View attachment 69893


On her? (I'll see myself out)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70237


One of our side dishes at our Thanksgiving feast! Pretty good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

TRUFFLE FRIES!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70415
> 
> 
> TRUFFLE FRIES!


What's the coating made with?


----------



## Oldsarge

black truffles


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70625


European Sliders, perchance? In any event, they do look tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71303


A tray of snacks to get us through until dinner time! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71303


Is that jam in the jar?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that jam in the jar?


Yes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71325


Looking good and it's healthy, as well, assuming it is a rolled, stuffed Turkey breast. On some future Thanksgiving holiday I may just serve that, rather than the whole turkey. Just saying.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

should anyone want a bit of kimchi . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71481


Is that bacon egg and cheese on a croissant?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71481





Howard said:


> Is that bacon egg and cheese on a croissant?


I've heard that Burger King offers a Bacon, egg and cheese croissant. More recently I've enjoyed a lox, bagel and cream cheese croissant at the local First Watch eatery. That was pretty darned good.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I've heard that Burger King offers a Bacon, egg and cheese croissant. More recently I've enjoyed a lox, bagel and cream cheese croissant at the local First Watch eatery. That was pretty darned good.


I love their breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71881


The top photo looks to be a sweet potato, dressed with Feta cheese and roasted grape tomatoes...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

Close. Roasted grapes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Parmesan truffle fries!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Preacher: "Do you take these truffle fries to be your lawfully..."
Me: "Stop! You're really leaving me for parmesan truffle fries!?"
Girlfriend: "Yes."
Me: "Just 'yes.'"
Girlfriend: "Yes I am."
Me: "No, I mean you'd rather spend your life with parmesan truffle fries than me?"
Girlfriend: "Yes."
Me: "Yeah, I get that."


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72177


Green Bean Casserole?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72315


Egg rolls of some sort? I do like egg rolls.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Big T, Buon Natale!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is a mushroom tart, not a pizza


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73105


Could the above be looked upon as a sushi charcuterie? In any event, it looks quite tempting,


----------



## Oldsarge

Sammiches!


----------



## Oldsarge

Cheese grits


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73425
> 
> 
> Cheese grits


Smoked Gouda cheese makes for a 'gooda' bowl of grits....yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73701
> 
> 
> View attachment 73705


I looked upon that ham and Swiss sub in the top picture and once again found myself in gastronomical lust. Then I spotted those oysters on the half shell in the bottom picture and forgot all about the sub! Wow, love sure can be fleeting, eh? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73701
> 
> 
> View attachment 73705


Those sandwiches make me want to go to Subway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74245


Is that Mayonnaise on that second dog? Otherwise, throw on a fistful ofonion rings and that could be the wife and my lunch on this 3rd day of 2022! Life is good.


----------



## Oldsarge

French Onion Mashed Potatoes


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> French Onion Mashed Potatoes
> 
> View attachment 74447


I assume we are looking at a dressed out version of Shepard's Pie? Looks good.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I assume we are looking at a dressed out version of Shepard's Pie? Looks good.


I believe that it's just a bowl of mash but as the topping for a Shepard's pie it would be choice.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> French Onion Mashed Potatoes
> 
> View attachment 74447


Almost resembles a pot pie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This looks wonderful but I'm trying to figure out what it actually is. It appears to be a deep fried chicken cordon bleu on a bun with marinara sauce. A strange idea but an appealing one.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74657
> 
> 
> View attachment 74659
> 
> 
> This looks wonderful but I'm trying to figure out what it actually is. It appears to be a deep fried chicken cordon bleu on a bun with marinara sauce. A strange idea but an appealing one.


I think it's Chicken Parmigiana.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74657
> 
> 
> View attachment 74659
> 
> 
> This looks wonderful but I'm trying to figure out what it actually is. It appears to be a deep fried chicken cordon bleu on a bun with marinara sauce. A strange idea but an appealing one.


Does look yummy and frankly I don't care what they call it, I'll take one of those for lunch, with a green salad on the side to maintain my claim that I'm still sticking to the New Years resolution(s)! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I shall endeavor to cobble together (or find) such a recipe. It's too tempting to ignore.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard scores that point. After a quick image search, that is indeed a Chicken Parmesan sandwich. Apparently several of our fast food chains serve such a beast but I've never seen it on a menu. Shouldn't be too hard for someone who keeps jars of tomato sauce in his pantry and has a deep fryer. This bears investigating.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74707


A gentleman at the ready, should always have a well sharpened folding knife in his pocket...you never know when you will need it! Mine is a Buck.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74803


I love sushi. The oldest granddaughter was over this weekend and she loves sushi even more than me. Guess what we had for lunch yesterday! Alas, we septuagenarians are so predictable, but then at least one nineteen year old is as well. LOL. Life is good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75741
> 
> 
> View attachment 75743
> 
> 
> View attachment 75745


I will be leaving the house this AM with a taste for sushi. It is an itch that will be scratched...figuratively! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I will be leaving the house this AM with a taste for sushi. It is an itch that will be scratched...figuratively! LOL.


Enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge

An angler's friend!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Let us all now join in a chorus singing the praises of the holy potato.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Oh, how I miss a 'dressed potato'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Home made apple sauce!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Home made apple sauce!
> 
> View attachment 76991


My Mom used to can quart jars of homemade apple sauce. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm thinking about it. Also pickled shad (they're just an oversize herring, after all).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77285


What is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that?


A loaf of (possibly) rye bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77639


I like it, but pray tell what is beneath all that melted cheese? The mushrooms look tasty. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I like it, but pray tell what is beneath all that melted cheese? The mushrooms look tasty. :icon_scratch:


More cheese


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

My Father And I bought a package of Clam Strips which I haven't had in quite a while, I'm thinking of what sauce I should buy with it? Either it should be tartar sauce or what's that red sauce called again?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> View attachment 77845
> 
> My Father And I bought a package of Clam Strips which I haven't had in quite a while, I'm thinking of what sauce I should buy with it? Either it should be tartar sauce or what's that red sauce called again?


I suspect you may be thinking of Cocktail Sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Marinara is also good on either clam strips or calamari.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I suspect you may be thinking of Cocktail Sauce.


I keep forgetting, Thanks Eagle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Marinara is also good on either clam strips or calamari.


How about Wasabi or Ranch sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ranch _would _be good.


----------



## eagle2250

Save the wasabi for your next sushi order!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Fried green tomatoes, bacon, and cheese on sourdough.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

cabbage rolls


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78567


Alas, these days the Doc tells me I can enjoy the occasional burger, but never the fries! 😢


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78859


For the hard case diners among us? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Poutine


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> cabbage rolls
> 
> View attachment 78633


I love stuffed cabbage and not knowing what goodness is inside these, leaves me to my imagination!


----------



## Big T

I don’t know about the rest of you, but platters of goodies, such as those displayed in this thread, only look this nice momentarily! The greatest compliment to the chef/cook is unbridled consumption of the platters, and most of these would not last till the dinner gong rings, at our house.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83932
> 
> 
> View attachment 83933


I have used many green and a few red peppers preparing the recipe pictured above, but for some inexplicable reason I have never filled yellow or orange peppers. Hmnn.... Wonder why? Bye golly, I am going to do it!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84189


The Publix Supermarket puts out a pretty good California Rolls! Just saying, in case a full blown Sushi Bar is not conveniently located! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Who here goes to diners and they serve you bread with butter?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I have a question, Is Chili Bean a soup or a meal? I can't tell and why is it in the soup section?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I have a question, Is Chili Bean a soup or a meal? I can't tell and why is it in the soup section?


That may depend on many things. The way I make it, it's more like a very soft meatloaf. I don't put beans in it, I serve them on the side. Others make it like soup. You could make a good argument that it's a stew. I figure it's just chili and stuff it down with cornbread.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I have a question, Is Chili Bean a soup or a meal? I can't tell and why is it in the soup section?


My chili is very definitely more like a meal and like Oldsarge, we generally serve it with freshly baked cornbread/cake (Mrs Eagles cornbread tastes a bit like cake. Oldsarge's post above has inspired me to try serving it next time in sort of a "chili bar" format, with a variety of bean options on the side. to allow the consumer to design their pwn bowl!


----------



## ran23

Almost forgot, I grew up with a square of cornbread in the bowl, then chili on top.


----------



## Howard

What about Wedding Soup? Is that a soup or a meal cause I'm thinking with the meatballs it's a meal and on the other hand it's a soup.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What about Wedding Soup? Is that a soup or a meal cause I'm thinking with the meatballs it's a meal and on the other hand it's a soup.


Definitely a soup. And the proper translation isn't 'wedding soup' it's 'marriage soup' because it is a soup that's made with meatballs (little tiny ones) in chicken stock. The beef married a chicken!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Who here goes to diners and they serve you bread with butter?


Make a run to the Outback...the serve a pretty solid loaf of dark brown bread, with whipped garlic butter. I like it.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Make a run to the Outback...the serve a pretty solid loaf of dark brown bread, with whipped garlic butter. I like it.


My Family and I haven't been to Outback in a long time, I do love those onion blossoms.









You can eat so many of them that you'd be full from it and not have enough room for the main course.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cuban sandwich


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84666


I swear if I didn't know any better I would've thought that looked liked cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> My Family and I haven't been to Outback in a long time, I do love those onion blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can eat so many of them that you'd be full from it and not have enough room for the main course.


One of the worse things you can eat at Outback, Howard, but, if I/we go to any restaurant or bar, and they have a Blooming Onion, you can bet I/we get one!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> One of the worse things you can eat at Outback, Howard, but, if I/we go to any restaurant or bar, and they have a Blooming Onion, you can bet I/we get one!


I know that T but it's so addicting and delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85233


Those fries look delicious.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Those fries look delicious.


On this past St Paddy’s Day, dear wife and I shared a platter of similar looking fries, with an excellent corned beef shredded on top, as the meat.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> On this past St Paddy’s Day, dear wife and I shared a platter of similar looking fries, with an excellent corned beef shredded on top, as the meat.


Are you Irish,T?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Are you Irish,T?


American! Ancestry is Italian. 

We gave our third daughter an Irish middle name (Erin) so we can legitimately celebrate St Paddy’s month.


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> American! Ancestry is Italian.
> 
> We gave our third daughter an Irish middle name (Erin) so we can legitimately celebrate St Paddy’s month.


You all do know what I mean when I say celebrate?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

escargot al pesto!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85606
> 
> 
> escargot al pesto!



What happened to the snail?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What happened to the snail?


Look closely at the pesto...note the somewhat lumpy appearance of the pesto contained in those snail shells.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Look closely at the pesto...note the somewhat lumpy appearance of the pesto contained in those snail shells.


Never had snail (escargot) before it must be quite expensive?


----------



## Oldsarge

Not terribly. It's just that's it's considered a bit weird so not many restaurants serve it. Basically snails have hardly any flavor and just taste like whatever they're cooked in.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Never had snail (escargot) before it must be quite expensive?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Kelsey's Steakhouse in Valparaiso, IN, will serve you, as an appetizer, six snails/escargot cooked in garlic butter and served with garlic bread for $15.89. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85735
> 
> 
> View attachment 85736


The rustic bread encasing the club sandwich in the top photo appeals greatly to my gut! The thick sliced turkey, the guacamole and the bacon add to the obvious appeal of the bread. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

So how many of these can you eat? I'm good for a dozen whole ones.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> So how many of these can you eat? I'm good for a dozen whole ones.
> 
> View attachment 85812


Me? Probably a couple.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> So how many of these can you eat? I'm good for a dozen whole ones.
> 
> View attachment 85812


I love deviled eggs! Ain’t a party unless there are deviled eggs. I once ate somewhere around 14 and 16 halves, wife steered clear of me for a few days. I will generally limit myself to 5 or 6 halves.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> So how many of these can you eat? I'm good for a dozen whole ones.
> 
> View attachment 85812


Put me down for two,,,perhaps three halves. I gotta save room for the gastronomical delight that follow! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86005
> 
> 
> View attachment 86006


All You Can Eat?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86005
> 
> 
> View attachment 86006


Three things the Doc says I have to abstain from...damned docs! Mrs Eagle tells me I don't often abide by the Doctor's cautions, so where is all this expressed ire of mine coming from? Hummmnn, good question! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Three things the Doc says I have to abstain from...damned docs! Mrs Eagle tells me I don't often abide by the Doctor's cautions, so where is all this expressed ire of mine coming from? Hummmnn, good question! LOL.


Don't listen to your doctor, do what you want.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86221


Are those pretzel sticks?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those pretzel sticks?


Yup


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yup



And on the side is that delicious melted cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge

More likely mustard. The Germans (at least when I was there) really like mustard on pretzels to go with their bratwurst.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> More likely mustard. The Germans (at least when I was there) really like mustard on pretzels to go with their bratwurst.


I'm not sure, but Germany might have been the place I picked up the habit of dipping my pretzels in mustard. But then I also put peanut butter on them....when the mood strikes. Auntie Anne's, a Pretzel Store at the Southlake Mall, Merriville, Indiana introduced me to putting cream cheese on my pretzels. Mrs Eagle prefers her pretzels with cinnamon and sugar and dipped in confectioners sugar icing. Good snacking, eh?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> More likely mustard. The Germans (at least when I was there) really like mustard on pretzels to go with their bratwurst.


I think they do that at Baseball games where a person puts mustard on pretzels.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86249


It is encouraging to see evidence of one making and/or having made good use of their boot knife! I have a Benchmade Grizzly Creek blade that is carried in my back pocket when we are our stomping on the nature trails.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86270


Considering the photo above I find myself remembering Lay's Potato Chips sage advice..."Bet you can't eat just one!"


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86270


Is that caviar in a half clam?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that caviar in a half clam?


Caviar on an oyster


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Caviar on an oyster



I suspect a dozen of those would make for a rather pricey snack! Good Sturgeon caviar runs $50 to $75 per ounce, or so I am told. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Charge it to Elon Musk.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86618


Is that caviar on top?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that caviar on top?


It is.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It is.


How much does caviar cost these days? Must be a bit expensive?


----------



## Oldsarge

It depends. 'Real' Russian sturgeon caviar is unavailable, I suspect, but there are lots of kinds of other fish eggs that cost a lot less. A true connoisseur is supposed to be able to tell the difference. I don't claim to be one and don't think I've ever had the 'best', so I don't know.


----------



## eagle2250

Today a 17.6 oz tin of Siberian Sturgeon Caviar can be had for the mere pittance of $450, plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Today a 17.6 oz tin of Siberian Sturgeon Caviar can be had for the mere pittance of $450, plus tax and shipping.


Holy Crap, that's expensive! 😲


----------



## Oldsarge

Like I said . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86899


A bacon and egg sandwich made with avocado toast, perchance? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87301


An egg salad sandwich laced with soft boiled "cackle berries?" Yum...., well maybe.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> An egg salad sandwich laced with soft boiled "cackle berries?" Yum...., well maybe.


It seems to be a Japanese thing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Why thank-you. What's everyone else having?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87944


Indeed I do like it, but alas, perhaps too much, based on the number of slices I generally consume!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Woah! I really missed out on some of this goodness from a couple of years ago. I’m making spinach and feta quesadillas later (Spanakopita cheat) and was browsing which thread I should post them to.


----------



## Oldsarge

It needs avocado!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Today a 17.6 oz tin of Siberian Sturgeon Caviar can be had for the mere pittance of $450, plus tax and shipping.


Dayam, here in Pennsyltucky, ya’all can walk into any fishing goods store and buy a jar of salmon eggs for a buck nine-thirty! They smell awesome!


----------



## Oldsarge

And besides that, it helps boycott Russia!


----------



## Troones

The antipasto plate from a local spot I like. My plan is to eat it!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Dayam, here in Pennsyltucky, ya’all can walk into any fishing goods store and buy a jar of salmon eggs for a buck nine-thirty! They smell awesome!


What are salmon eggs?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What are salmon eggs?


Tasty snacks for trout.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Tasty snacks for trout.


Are they good for human consumption?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Are they good for human consumption?


Never tried ‘em, Howard. Caught a few fish with ‘em, though.

they’re seriously meant for bait.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88831


I feel like a sandwich right now, I see salami, ham and something that looks like capicola?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I feel like a sandwich right now, I see salami, ham and something that looks like capicola?


Might be. Could be prosciutto or spek, too.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Might be. Could be prosciutto or spek, too.


Never heard of Spek before, Is that a meat?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Never heard of Spek before, Is that a meat?


It's smoked prosciutto. They make it in the far north of Italy where the population mostly speaks German. Really good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's smoked prosciutto. They make it in the far north of Italy where the population mostly speaks German. Really good!


I've had prosciutto before, it's really good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89334


Paraphrasing the lays potato chip commercial, :Bet you can't eat just one! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89459


Dipping sauce for our Bruschetta ? Looking good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89621


As illustrated in the photo above, the best time to eat fresh bread is while it is still warm from the oven!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89727


Is that a lentil capped rice pilaf? If so, not a big fan of lentils here so I must ask why?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a lentil capped rice pilaf? If so, not a big fan of lentils here so I must ask why?


It is. Why? Uh, I really like lentils. Mother's lentils and Italian sausage was always a treat. Perhaps I ought to whip up a batch this week. Or maybe I should wait for cooler weather.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It is. Why? Uh, I really like lentils. Mother's lentils and Italian sausage was always a treat. Perhaps I ought to whip up a batch this week. Or maybe I should wait for cooler weather.


Truth be known, Italian sausage would punch up the appeal of lentil soup rather nicely. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90256


Corn cake always goes nicely with a steaming bowl of chili.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

For those who like Steak Tartare, I present my answer to it. The non-raw dish I like to call _Fake _Tartare..


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure just exactly this is but it looks like onions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

BLT!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

View attachment 90472


----------



## Oldsarge

Super snacks


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Involtini


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sumo sushi


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

